# 2014 Tundra



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Well after 7 years and 70k miles, I traded my 2007 Tundra in today for a new 2014 model. I really shopped around and looked at the competition from Ford, Chevy, and Dodge, but end of day I was really kinda shocked that similarly equipped domestics were going for 4-5k more than the tundra. For example

Silverado 1500 Double Cab LT 5.3L + All Star package $41,700
Tundra SR5 Double Cab 5.7L + Bed Liner + 18" alloys $37,700

Dodge was similar on a 1500 Express.

Sure, there were a few do-dads (OnStar) here and there, but the gap was significant even after rebates and discounts. That combined with the fact that the dealer gave me $3k more on trade really made it a no brainer. Was also a bit worried about the new powertrains on the Ford and Dodge trucks (3.6L/8 Speed, Ecoboost)

Looking forward to another couple years of reliable service.:thumbup:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I wish I could keep a truck for 7 years,

But side note. I've never paid within 7 grand of sticker for a new chevy.


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

Congrats on the new truck. I have the 2012 tundra. So far I am happy with it. My only beef is the small gas tank. With my previous ford I could drive the whole week. With the tundra I cant. I live 10 minutes out of town. If I am working the opposite way from town there is no gas stations, and I find I have to make a special trip into town to get gas to complete the week.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

I miss my Tundra...had it for a few years, it was a dang good truck!


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

tccoggs said:


> but end of day I was really kinda shocked that similarly equipped domestics were going for 4-5k more than the tundra. For example
> 
> Silverado 1500 Double Cab LT 5.3L + All Star package $41,700
> Tundra SR5 Double Cab 5.7L + Bed Liner + 18" alloys $37,700
> ...



They sell a lot more trucks then Toyota does. There is no reason for them to price them lower then Tundras.


----------



## MJconstruction (Jun 17, 2013)

I can not stand my 2014 tundra. Terrible payload capacity, terrible gas mileage at 12 mpg, a tiny gas tank that I have to fill everyday, and a bed that is about half inch too short for a 4x8 piece of Sheetrock.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> I wish I could keep a truck for 7 years,
> 
> But side note. I've never paid within 7 grand of sticker for a new chevy.


There were plenty of rebates on the Chevy, but even with them there was still a sizable gap. I think it comes down to the loyalty of truck owners and in this case, Toyota is the odd man out.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

MJconstruction said:


> I can not stand my 2014 tundra. Terrible payload capacity, terrible gas mileage at 12 mpg, a tiny gas tank that I have to fill everyday, and a bed that is about half inch too short for a 4x8 piece of Sheetrock.


Really? I have a 2008 Tundra and a 4x8 sheet fits fine. I get 14 mpg and have to fill it about once a week.


----------



## MJconstruction (Jun 17, 2013)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Really? I have a 2008 Tundra and a 4x8 sheet fits fine. I get 14 mpg and have to fill it about once a week.


Do you have a bed liner in it? and I drive about 1000 miles a week so it's a lot more then normal.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

MJconstruction said:


> Do you have a bed liner in it? and I drive about 1000 miles a week so it's a lot more then normal.


 yes, now that I think about it, I do have to lower the tailgate to fit a sheet of plywood in flat. But it's easy to tie down.


----------



## MJconstruction (Jun 17, 2013)

KennMacMoragh said:


> yes, now that I think about it, I do have to lower the tailgate to fit a sheet of plywood in flat. But it's easy to tie down.


That's a pretty big inconvenience when you have to pick up two or three sheets every once in a while. Especially if you have to pick up other stuff or have a ladder in the truck. Then you have to strap in everything. That's just poor design for a truck meant to compete with gm and ford as a work truck for contractors.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

MJconstruction said:


> That's a pretty big inconvenience when you have to pick up two or three sheets every once in a while. Especially if you have to pick up other stuff or have a ladder in the truck. Then you have to strap in everything. That's just poor design for a truck meant to compete with gm and ford as a work truck for contractors.


 two sheets I can let it sit on top of the tailgate without them falling out, I see your point though.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

MJconstruction said:


> That's a pretty big inconvenience when you have to pick up two or three sheets every once in a while. Especially if you have to pick up other stuff or have a ladder in the truck. Then you have to strap in everything. That's just poor design for a truck meant to compete with gm and ford as a work truck for contractors.


I have the 6.5ft bed, but that would be a major issue if I bought the 8ft.


----------



## MJconstruction (Jun 17, 2013)

tccoggs said:


> I have the 6.5ft bed, but that would be a major issue if I bought the 8ft.


It's a company truck so I didn't get to pick what I was issued but it drives me crazy and it's only half inch or so which makes it even more frustrating. And I have to pick up sheet goods pretty often for small repairs so supply house won't deliver.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

I tried he Chevy. Try trading it in


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

I traded this Tundra for that Silverado. Tundra, had 40,000 miles and trade in was still $36k.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

And now I drive this one. Consistently get 14-16 empty, winter driving. Pulling the trailer it's down to 10-12.

300 miles to a tank is my average, sometimes 270-280 if it's dreading the trailer. 

Tailgate down when I carry plywood. 


Oh, drove the Silverado for 5 weeks, it was in the shop 3 separate times.
Traded it in for $4,000 less than I paid and it only had 5,000 miles.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Everyone has their own success stories. I've never had any issues with chevys. No reason why I stick with them just like them I guess. My suburban has 305k on it, bought it with 40k on the odometer and have nothing but great things to say about it. 

And the hatch closes with a half bunk of oversized ply. That would piss me off not able to close the tailgate. AND ...you are talking about regular 4x8 sheets. They make stuff 49x97 Toyota. Fits fine in my burban.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Why on earth do they make an 8ft bed that dont fit 8ft goods! guess its the same reason they put coke can size gas tanks on them. Cost cutting


----------



## libbycop (Dec 5, 2011)

tccoggs said:


> Well after 7 years and 70k miles, I traded my 2007 Tundra in today for a new 2014 model. I really shopped around and looked at the competition from Ford, Chevy, and Dodge, but end of day I was really kinda shocked that similarly equipped domestics were going for 4-5k more than the tundra. For example
> 
> Silverado 1500 Double Cab LT 5.3L + All Star package $41,700
> Tundra SR5 Double Cab 5.7L + Bed Liner + 18" alloys $37,700


just bought a 2014 Tundra for exact same reasons!


----------

